# Schutzhund in Northern CA/Central Valley



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

So which schutzhund clubs are reputable in the central valley area of california?

I live in Lodi, CA.

I saw there is one in Sacramento...

Placer County Schutzhund Club

and another in Modesto

New Page 1

Any others?


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Way Out West Schutzhund Club

Joel Monroe is the TD, they are in Central Valley.


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

SchHGSD said:


> Way Out West Schutzhund Club
> 
> Joel Monroe is the TD, they are in Central Valley.


Thanks for the advice. A bit far from me though. I am in Lodi and driving to Delhi for training would be a pain.

Anyone know of any others between elk grove and modesto?


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Home

Still an hour away. Sorry, last of my suggestions, I'm in So Cal myself.


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

any other suggestions?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A club an hour away is nothing! You are lucky to have something within driving distance, SchH clubs can be few and far between.


----------

